# What's the best induction kit?



## Tucker11 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi guys and girls! I'm on the verge of buying an induction kit for my tt (not uncommon I know) but what's the best one? I don't mean just the brand as everyone's opinion is different, I mean what one as in an open k&n filter or those closed air induction kits. I've been told the closed ones are good due to no engine bay heat entering the air filter itself meaning bucket loads of cooler air entering the engine, but are they much better than an exposed filter? Thanks for your time! Tucker


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Swings amd roundabouts.

Open gives more heat from the engine bay and more noise and potentially less restriction, so if your engine bay isn't hot its better but if it is you will suffer (worst would be engine fully hot in a traffic jam and you pull out expecting to pull away.

Closed ensures outside air only, so cooler, but not the ultimate flow of an open filter on a cold morning when the bay temperature is low.

Best would be bigger filter with bigger outside air ducting.

If you don't have a remap the only difference is the noise.

P.S. Its a bit late but I moved this and your other thread to where it may get more comment on the Mk1 section.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

if you can a system thats closed and pulls colder air in outside the bonnet, the twin coolers get in the way on 225 hp cars. i had a carbino in the 1.8T jetta-bora filter was in the lower part of fenderwell that baby worked. colder air allows more boost and timing thru the sensors. worked construction should see that sucker boost at 5 degrees F, you could see how much quicker it boosted on my guage. i also removed screen + mesh from the MAF per article on autospeed, did it to my TT as well


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Enclosed airfilter....VTDA










Airfilter open cone 42 DD... 









Damien.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

VTDA


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Depends on what sound you are after. I've tried a neuspeed p flo but it was far too loud for me, but some people love it. Wakbox for me all the way, low down grumble but not too loud through the gears. Cheapest way to get the loud induction noise is to fit a Honda s2000 cone filter, £13.72 from eurocarparts with discount. Make sure you fit a cold air feed though.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

same as the others above...


----------



## R91Audi (Jan 24, 2013)

VTDA got mine on order


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

I did the 42dd and wow


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

gogs said:


> VTDA


That looks very familiar :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

galloping galloops guys, my mrs wondered where the drum from her washer drier went!!!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Borisp said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > VTDA
> ...


I'm sure it does ;-)


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

why not try the WAK box mod and see how you get on with that ?


----------



## Kalpz (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Fella,

Take a look at this review http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/inductiontes ... ntests.htm

It's up to you on what your after... I went down buying a few when i had the 225 and in the end I was most happy with the P-flow kit from Neuspeed.

I've got it on my 3.2 as well and not disappointed... Awesome GTI do a great deal on them and i believe they are more cheaper than the VDTA, but if your normal commute is sitting in traffic for long durations then the VDTA may be the best option.

I hope that helps, Kal


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

S2000 K&N definitely :wink:


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a jr cone filter with home brew heat shield


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

+1 for the S2000 K&N  ...just stick it back into the Wakbox and your laughing :lol:


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm considering one of these....


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

S2000 Cone and a Badger


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

K&N S2000 Cone and a Badger Tip


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Where can I get hold of one of these VTDA's?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Here

http://www.modshack.info/VTDA.htm


----------



## 2F2F (Feb 2, 2013)

S2000 Filter here sound is awesome


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am keep thinking about the right induction kit for my needs --> performance > sound.

Actually I don't care about sound. The problem is that temperatures in Greece, at least during summertime are >30 and I see that the little boy is 'out of breath'...

From the one hand I am thinking about the Wak Box in terms of sound and value, on the other hand I am thinking the hot air/traffic etc

any thoughts?


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

If your worried about inlet Temps a good front mount intercooler or water meth will help or both together. The air going in to turbo will get heated up by turbo any way so you best concentrating on cooling the air that comes out. For best airflow a big cone filter is what you need although they are very noisy.


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

ChallonaTTer said:


> +1 for the S2000 K&N  ...just stick it back into the Wakbox and your laughing :lol:


I got a wak box fitted but love the look of yours how does it sound any video clips


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

cam69 said:


> If your worried about inlet Temps a good front mount intercooler or water meth will help or both together. The air going in to turbo will get heated up by turbo any way so you best concentrating on cooling the air that comes out. For best airflow a big cone filter is what you need although they are very noisy.


Bingo. 
I'm curious as to why no one has a velocity stack on their car? I think I've seen maybe 3 tops.


----------

